
German Court Suspends Driver for Adjusting Wiper Speed in Tesla Model 3 - aloukissas
https://insideevs.com/news/436912/driver-suspended-adjusting-wiper-speed-model-3/
======
jmpman
Hopefully I don’t lose my license in the US for screwing up in the car wash,
where setting a Model 3 into neutral takes the dexterity of a skilled surgeon.
Hey Elon, when you detect I’m in a car wash (you already turn off the
automatic wipers in there), can you put a big button for Neutral on the
screen. My wife practices setting the car into neutral before entering the car
wash, and even then, she’s only 75% successful.

------
sschueller
German courts should prevent tesla from selling the model 3 in Germany for not
having buttons and stocks for basic controls.

We spent many years to get these things right and then some company which
thinks it needs to reinvent the wheel takes us all 2 steps backwards.

VW has started doing the same crap and it's just as bad. Try adjusting your
mirror while driving in the new electric VW.

~~~
aloukissas
100% agree. Having physical controls for the most common-used functions (eg
climate control, volume) has been best practice, not only for UX but for
safety. Many auto manufacturers are guilty for doing this, it just that Tesla
has taken it to the next level by trying to take "form over function" to the
next level.

------
joegibbs
The title seems a little bit misleading: he didn’t get pulled over for driving
with the wrong window wiper speed, he crashed his car into an embankment and
got his licence suspended for that.

~~~
FearNotDaniel
Not quite true either. He reached over and operated a touch screen device,
thus causing the crash to happen, and it was using the touch screen while
driving that caused his licence to be suspended. If it's really true that you
can't adjust the wiper speed on a Tesla without taking your attention off the
road and onto some ludicrous touch screen interface, then I have no idea why
any government in the world would accept these vehicles as roadworthy; surely
wiper speed is a safety critical function that must be operated quickly, by
touch alone, and without having to stop and think or look away from the road.

~~~
verdverm
Looks like they have voice commands for the wipers, which might be even
better, assuming it correctly interprets you.

[https://www.tesla.com/support/voice-
commands](https://www.tesla.com/support/voice-commands)

~~~
perl4ever
Well that seems like a good solution; you'd only crash the first time, when
you look for the wiper controls and they're not there and you go searching
through the touchscreen menus.

~~~
verdverm
Or you could push the wiper button on the left, which will bring up the wiper
controls on the screen.

